# Lost



## honestman1984

Trying to find help and win wife back. Hoping to find help this first time using forum ever


----------



## sokillme

honestman1984 said:


> Trying to find help and win wife back. Hoping to find help this first time using forum ever


Not enough info my friend. We need the story so we can give you good targeted advice.


----------



## honestman1984

Hmm sorry new to this i posted my story in infidelity I thought this was an introduction post


----------



## EleGirl

Hi honestman1984 ... 

here's a link to your other thread so poeple can read it... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...-living-another-man-6-months-need-advice.html


----------



## Evinrude58

In the case of YOUR wife....

You can’t make her live you again. It’s not possible.

However, if you it the money off and allow her to see you moving on——she will come running. The more you spurn her, the more she will chase you. But, it won’t be because she loves you, it’s because you are her wallet and she misses her wallet.

So cut off the money and she will come sniffing around. She will likely give you some ssx if you really make her think you’re moving forward.

Is that what you want?


----------



## Kamstel

COMPLETELY ignore her, total ghost,
Including no more money, she will be begging you.

Only way


----------



## Herschel

You can’t. This woman isn’t her and she doesn’t look at you the same way. Old wife is gone and you both should just move on.


----------

